# how to heal shoulder injury quickly



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

was wondering if anyone knew anything i could do other than rest and stay off it. i fell on it a couple days ago and its still pretty painful. i can go through a little of my range of motion no problem but the rest really hurts and i cant pick anything up with corresponding hand. should i ues hot or cold on it or just ib profein and rest?


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

i just went over the bars and dislocated the right shoulder. i could not do anything for about a month. i started physical therapy and it is helping greatly. they do some stretching and range of motion exercises. the therapist stretches the muscles. the impact cause a bunch of them to spazz and get too tight. the tightness was impairing the tendons' ability to heal. you may have something similar. 

ice the hell out it. take advil or something similar. my bud is a medic in the military and he explained that the injury generates swelling (duh). the swelling is fluid other than blood. this fluid prevents the blood from getting to the damaged parts to start the repair process. the purpose of the fluid is to act as a cushion to prevent more damage, but it slows the healing process. taking advil will reduce the swelling and get the blood to the damaged areas, which is what you want. 

i lost range of motion, so the therapy is key. since you have the range, just with pain, you may be able to get away without therapy. just give it some time. 

i ended up buying a stationary trainer so that i could pedal in my livingroom while things get better. it is kinda lame. but it is kinda cool to be able to pedal and watch tv. it cost me $100. it was worth it to me to be able to keep "riding" till my shoulder can handle real ride.


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

dude im sorry about that, that sucks. i really hope i dont have something like that. i was riding with a freind who checked me out (hes in military) right after the crash and said it wasnt dislocated. thanks for advice *submits message and goes to get bag of ice*


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

just took ice off of it and it feels like tenderized meat. however, i think it did reduce some swelling


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ice is real nice. Try not to move it the first few days


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

affirmative, i have resisted moving. however the lastcouple nights i think i rolled over on it in my sleep and it was painful enough to wake me up  , and very unpleasantly i m ight add


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bbowman88 said:


> affirmative, i have resisted moving. however the lastcouple nights i think i rolled over on it in my sleep and it was painful enough to wake me up  , and very unpleasantly i m ight add


You should see a doctor...get some vicodin and take them with advil...good stuff


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

will my doctor give me a vicodin prescription if its just damaged and needs to heal by itself? one time that bastard held out on me when i had an ankle that was possibly broken but they couldnt tell from xrays. it was more painful than this is


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Stick w/the ice for sure. I had/have a level 3 collar bone seperation & after I started therapy, ( which btw is worth it ), the therapist "iced my shoulder down" for about 10-15 mins. after every session, it does wonders for inflamation. Especially "after 40". Therapy & ice down after, no substitute for it. i would've rather have had a broken c-bone than seperated, breaks heal better.

you can toss that .02 in the pennydish if you want.


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks, 2 cents are in dish. by "after 40" do you mean after 40mins?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Just takes time man don't push it if it is a bad one 
unfortunatly the older you get the longer it takes


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

learn to sleep the whole night on your back, i know its hard to do but i learned how when i broke my clavicle (collar). I also had to wear one of those figure-8 things to make sure my bone grew back correctly, which it did somewhat. Its not noticable but looked at closely my left shoulder is slightly shorter than my right. if u go to school, dont wear a backpack strap on that shoulder especially if the backpack is heavy. But in any case, take it easy for a while and hopefully u get better soon.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> .......get some vicodin and take them with advil...good stuff


...and get a 12 pack of your favorite flavor with a 5th of Wild Turkey, then wait for your liver to fail..............


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

that sucks man.

Patience is virtue though. That, or morphine and steroids.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]...and get a 12 pack of your favorite flavor with a 5th of Wild Turkey, then wait for your liver to fail..............


tequila


----------



## tyler durden (Apr 17, 2005)

bbowman88 said:


> affirmative, i have resisted moving. however the lastcouple nights i think i rolled over on it in my sleep and it was painful enough to wake me up  , and very unpleasantly i m ight add


I seperated my sholder twice within a year back in 96. & it still bothers me when I sleep. A friends was so bad his would dislocate when he would roll over on it wrong sleeping. does it hang lower now.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

bbowman88 said:


> thanks, 2 cents are in dish. by "after 40" do you mean after 40mins?


"40 yrs old" I'm 43.  Bodies heal quicker when yer young & most kids don't even think of therapy or an "ice pack". When you "crawl past 40" your body is slower to heal...come to think of it... it's slower to do everything. O' man... I'm old. Better ride while I can.  I've seperated both c-bones & I worry about going down hard...but I can't stop riding cause of a 'lil worryin'. Give your shoulder all the time it needs. You got plenty of time to ride. I'm guessin' if you think 40 meant mins. your not even close to 40 yr old or you aren't thinkin' about gettin' older. Use the ice it'll payoff.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> "40 yrs old" I'm 43.  Bodies heal quicker when yer young & most kids don't even think of therapy or an "ice pack". When you "crawl past 40" your body is slower to heal...come to think of it... it's slower to do everything. O' man... I'm old. Better ride while I can.  I've seperated both c-bones & I worry about going down hard...but I can't stop riding cause of a 'lil worryin'. Give your shoulder all the time it needs. You got plenty of time to ride. I'm guessin' if you think 40 meant mins. your not even close to 40 yr old or you aren't thinkin' about gettin' older. Use the ice it'll payoff.


Word!!!!!
I am 44 and I will never stop


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

haha im only 17


----------



## skitrev33 (Mar 30, 2005)

I hurt mine in February when landing a jump a lil to far forward on my skis. It popped it out but I knocked it back in and just kept skiing and takin it easy on it. That was in early february and its just feelin better now, my mom is a physical therapist and one thing that she had me do is find some monkey bars that you can reach while standing (or use a few boxes or something), and exercise it that way. First by gently putting a little bit of weight on it and just exercising it, and then over time working it up to putting all your weight on it. If you do to much to soon with it, even something like throwing a ball somewhat hard, you could tear it and put yourself out for much longer than you wanna be.


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

This is what I've heard from my pill popping friends. . . If you go into a doctor complaining of any sort of pain, they will ask you to describe it on a scale of one to ten. If you respond 4 or higher, they are almost required to prescribe something for it. They might try to get x rays out of you though.


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

mom asked if i needed to go to doctor so im gonna see how i feel on monday. if i go she'll try to keep me from riding for awile so im not gonna go unless i have to


----------



## Connundrum1 (Feb 14, 2005)

best thing as most people here have said is stay off it, if you can, try immobolizing it with a sling of some sort. i sprained my wrist 2 weeks ago flying over my bars head first and just used a boxing wrap to keep it immobilized and it healed in about a week, though i am 18 so i bounce back from injuries. something like motrin that has ibuprofen in it is good since its a muscle relaxant and loosens your shoulder up a bit.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*If all else fails...you can try this.*

Couple of years ago I really messed up my rotator cuff as a result of a fall. I went to a physical therapist for 3 days a week. This went on for 8 months. Very painful when they try to stretch you. It was so bad, I could not raise my arm past horizontal. Anyways, it was not really improving much.

I followed a friend to an accupuncturist and as a lark decided to give it a try. Trust me...I am a very sceptical person and this was akin to going to a witch doctor. Well the accupuncturist and I went through a DOUBLE session and it was a bit painful with the electricity anf heat that they applied to the muscles. But you would not believe me and I was absolutely astounded that I walked out of his office that day and was able to comfortably lift my arm above my head.

Several months of physical therapy could not accomplish what this guy did in 2 hours. I continued seeing him for a couple of sessions and did not have any problems afterwards.

I would try physical therapy first and if it does not work out, give this a try.

Later Mon.


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

ive been taking advil, im pretty sure it is ibuprofein


----------



## special(ed)ized rider (Apr 8, 2005)

*since were on the topic of medicam aid...*

the combination of crashing dirtbikes on frozen ground and gettin bit by my pedals bas led my left kneecap to swell up like a water balloon. every now and then i hit it on somthin and the water on my knee goes away, my kneecap is all bumpy, and my skin doesnt really slide smoothly over my knee like normal, it frrls like its grinding or somthin. doctorworthy?


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

....yes


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

skitrev33 said:


> I hurt mine in February when landing a jump a lil to far forward on my skis. It popped it out but I knocked it back in and just kept skiing and takin it easy on it. That was in early february and its just feelin better now, my mom is a physical therapist and one thing that she had me do is find some monkey bars that you can reach while standing (or use a few boxes or something), and exercise it that way. First by gently putting a little bit of weight on it and just exercising it, and then over time working it up to putting all your weight on it. If you do to much to soon with it, even something like throwing a ball somewhat hard, you could tear it and put yourself out for much longer than you wanna be.


Back when I wuz whinin' about my shoulder a yr. ago or so, I had a guy on here, don't remember his name, tell me he dislocated his shoulder racing snowmobiles & some fans helped him pop it bk in & he kept on racing. It kept happenin' to him racing snowmobiles & then racin' dh on bikes. It started poppin' out on him sometimes when he would sleep. He finally went to the doc & he told him his racing & riding was over...he's like 20 yr old. Sad. Take the time to heal it correctly, if you don't....you'll DIE!!!!. Seriously, it would be very bad mistake not to. Be smart.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

just separated my shoulde friday. i'm keeping it iced but boy does this suck. is elbow pain common with an injury like this? i haven't made it to the ortho doc yet.


----------



## compression67 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ice it up, then check out this place mendmeshop dotcom... 

Physical therapy chick always used an ultrasound deal on me so I snagged one from this site. Now no more more Physical Therapy Chick(she was hot too, I'll miss her) but I fixed my tendonitis elbow FAST - it was ongoing for the past 4 months 2wks later it was gone, used a inferno pad too. Injured my shoulder where it hurts like hell to lift my arm when it's out front, so i fired up the ultrasound again and it seems to be helping out again. Kinda pricey at 249 but I think I'm pretty sold :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had the same symptoms. Turns out I have a sprained shoulder. I didn't even know you could do that. If I were you I would get a cortizone shot. It helped me a lot. Also lot's of ice and ibprofun. It reduces the swelling and inflamation which will cause pain.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Btw. Sleeping and mornings are the worst. I would wake up about 4 times a night.


----------

